# New Hauntcast Subscription Options



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast Radio for Haunters and Halloween Fanatics now has new subscription options that will fit anyone's budget starting as low as $50 a year, $4 an episode.

Dungeon Dweller Subscription (12 Episodes - Season 5) = $50.00
Minion Subscription (48 Episodes plus Vendor Discount)= $75.00
Loyal Minion Subscription (48 Episodes plus Vendor Discount & Prizes) = $100.00
Dungeon Master Subscription (60 Episodes plus Vendor Discount, T-Shirt & Prizes) = $150.00

For more details visit http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/season-5/ .


Stay Scary!


----------

